# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» расширяет возможности действующих пакетов услуг «ЯСНА» и «Семейный»

## ByFly

C 1 марта 2017 года для всех абонентов линеек пакетных предложений ЯСНА (в том числе ЯСНА плюс) и Семейный в состав пакета включается дополнительная услуга телефонной связи Идентификация линии вызывающего абонента (CLIP).
	Включение услуги в пакет обозначает, что она будет оказываться без дополнительной оплаты. Таким образом, для абонентов пакетов, у которых данная услуга уже была подключена как дополнительная, взимание оплаты будет прекращено.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

